# Does Anyone Still Make a Full Iron Set?



## David Hillman

Does anyone still make a full set of irons, 1-PW/SW?

Some background... about 17 years ago, I was playing with a standard 3-PW set and 3 woods, but I always found myself between the 5w and 3i. I went into a little pro shop, and found a 1-iron made by a company called Triumph. That club turned out to be my favorite club, to the point where a couple years ago, I stopped carrying any woods at all, and just hit 1i off every tee. In between there, about six years ago, I got a 3-PW set of a Triumph irons, because I loved the 1 so much. Just this year, I added a 2 iron, although that's not a Triumph, because they never made one, as far as I can tell. I still smack it, though.

So everything was good, and I even relearned how to hit a driver and 3w this summer... until last weekend. I left my PW out on course somewhere, and some jerk stole it, instead of turning it in ( who steals a six-year old wedge with the grooves wearing down? )

And to top it off, Triumph went out-of-business years ago, and from what I can tell, I have one of the very last sets they ever made ( bought it for ~75% off on closeout ).

So maybe it's time to replace the whole set... can I? Does anyone actually still make a whole 1-PW set? I have a newish sandwedge that I really like, so I'll probably keep that, but I would love to get a whole set to go with my TaylorMade R7 woods, that I also love.

Or, if anyone knows where I can find a Triumph PW ( there is no model number ), please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## xiphos

All companies for the most part make a set like that. Taylormade, Bridgestone, Nike, Titleist. You could even go with a compnay like Innovex.


----------



## David Hillman

Where can I find these sets? According to their respective websites, TaylorMade, Titleist and Bridgestone make a total of zero 1 irons between them. Maybe half their sets include a 2 iron.

Thanks.


----------



## xiphos

I bet Titleist makes a 1 iron. As for the rest, they do not make them becuase no one should be playing them. No tour pro plays one. What is your clubhead speed? 

Get hybrids instead of a 1 iron.


----------



## David Hillman

Check out Titleist's site -> Titleist: Titleist Official Site: learn about Titleist golf balls, golf clubs and accessories No 1 irons listed for any of their current models.

Thanks for the advice, but I don't want hybrids. My clubhead speed was 104 mph when I bought my driver, earlier this year. As for "Why hit a 1 iron?" Jack explains it best...

"I would say that probably the best shots that I've played in golf, and the ones I remember the most, have been 1-iron shots," Nicklaus said.

If golf were supposed to be easy, we'd stick to pitch-and-putt courses.


----------



## xiphos

Notice that Jack said that. Jack also hit his best shots with the 1 iron using Balata golf balls. Are you going to switch to them aswell? Its not a matter of should it be easy. I am not sure I would score that much worse with a 1 iron. However I am sure I would not score any better. The 1 iron is just not practical. There are woods now and hybrids that go in place of the 1 iron that allow you to do a lot more with the golf ball. 

I know for afact that NIke had a 1 iron in their blades. I am not sure if the quit making that club or not.


----------



## David Hillman

xiphos said:


> Notice that Jack said that. Jack also hit his best shots with the 1 iron using Balata golf balls. Are you going to switch to them aswell?


 No, just like I don't play the wood-shafted 2 iron that I inherited from my grandfather, and with which I learned to play in the first place.



> Its not a matter of should it be easy. I am not sure I would score that much worse with a 1 iron. However I am sure I would not score any better. The 1 iron is just not practical.


 If you could score just as low with a butterknife, how exactly is it "not practical"? And if it's more satisfying to boot, that's a win/win. Rip a 1 iron off the tee even-with or past everyone in your foursome and, after you wipe the grin off, come back and tell me it isn't fun.

I'd loan you mine, but as I'm finding out, it appears to be irreplacable, just like that wedge I lost.



> There are woods now and hybrids that go in place of the 1 iron that allow you to do a lot more with the golf ball.


 Yeah, I have a 3 wood now for the first time in ages, and there's not much difference in the distance. There is a big difference in the shots I can play, though, since I can hit the 1 and 2 irons a lot lower which is really useful in wind and trees and ground game.


----------



## xiphos

I do not need to borrow your 1 iron. I have one and I have hit several of them before. 

Being practical and satisfying are to different things. 

Why not hit the wood shafted iron past people and then it is a win/win/win. Do it with a Balata ball and you can add a win to that.


----------

